# Yipeee I get to cook in...........



## swampsauce (Sep 2, 2008)

I get to compete in the remnants of tropical storm, 40mph winds and lots of rain.
http://www.weather.com/maps/news/atlsto ... om=hp_news :x  :x


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2008)

it's almost a guarantee that where they think it will go,
it ain't going there.

have you sent in your money yet?


----------



## Finney (Sep 3, 2008)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> I get to compete in the remnants of tropical storm, 40mph winds and lots of rain.
> http://www.weather.com/maps/news/atlsto ... om=hp_news :x  :x



Friday and Saturday are still a couple of days away... don't get too happy yet.  :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, I put the small catering trailer on the road to take to WV for this weekend.  No walls, ceiling isnt finished, havent run the electric.  At least we will be dry.


----------

